# Kangoo ZE, year 2015



## MrX1989 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm thinking of buying a new Renault Kangoo ZE. It was produced in 2015.
The thing is that it has a 3.7 kW charger installed in the car. Is it possible to install another charger? Has anyone tried this? 
Any suggestions might help.

THANKS!


----------



## zag2me (Oct 3, 2017)

I think the newest versions now have 7kw charging


----------



## MrX1989 (Jan 24, 2017)

zag2me said:


> I think the newest versions now have 7kw charging


No, this version that I bought has the 3.7 kW charger.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

MrX1989 said:


> Is it possible to install another charger? Has anyone tried this?


Can you add your location to your profile? I may know someone who can help


----------



## MrX1989 (Jan 24, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> Can you add your location to your profile? I may know someone who can help


I'm in Croatia, Zagreb.


----------

